# All living things double cage on sale!



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

I found a great deal on Petsmart.com- They are running a sale on items and I caught a Double cage on sale for $180, that is with tax included! It's normally $259! Hope this helps  

http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...-catid-600011?var_id=36-21573&_t=pfm=category


----------



## Yummy (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you have yours now Smarion?
Is this cage pretty much the same as a Critter Nation? It looks almost exactly like it. And I noticed the description says "*Number of Doors: *1 Double Door", I'm assuming that's a typo and that it actually has the two double doors? Otherwise that wouldn't make very much sense lol.  I've been looking for a DCN and it seems like all the cheaper priced websites are backordered so I might have to look at this cage instead


----------



## aelestis (Feb 10, 2015)

kakequinn said:


> Do you have yours now Smarion?
> Is this cage pretty much the same as a Critter Nation? It looks almost exactly like it. And I noticed the description says "*Number of Doors: *1 Double Door", I'm assuming that's a typo and that it actually has the two double doors? Otherwise that wouldn't make very much sense lol.  I've been looking for a DCN and it seems like all the cheaper priced websites are backordered so I might have to look at this cage instead


I am *very* interested to see if it IS just a dupe for the DCN..please update? Or, if anyone else has had these, please let us know!

I really hope it is two doors and not one..the point would be moot if they were trying to dupe DCNs...


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

aelestis said:


> I am *very* interested to see if it IS just a dupe for the DCN..please update? Or, if anyone else has had these, please let us know!
> 
> I really hope it is two doors and not one..the point would be moot if they were trying to dupe DCNs...


I THINK it might be dupe for the DCN. I'm pretty sure it has two but I was confused about the description on the site.  I was also wondering if the middle section could be turned to have the cut out in the back right, instead of the front left. I might have to buy it and see.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

kakequinn said:


> Do you have yours now Smarion?
> Is this cage pretty much the same as a Critter Nation? It looks almost exactly like it. And I noticed the description says "*Number of Doors: *1 Double Door", I'm assuming that's a typo and that it actually has the two double doors? Otherwise that wouldn't make very much sense lol.  I've been looking for a DCN and it seems like all the cheaper priced websites are backordered so I might have to look at this cage instead


Sorry it took so long to get back to you! I had to do some shopping to fill it up. It's huge! Nearly as tall as I am (5'2) and very, very spacious. I think it was a great deal. A bit hard to put together, but worth it. I had a look at the DCN and it looks just about the same. The ALT double is just a tab bit larger, by half an inch I think? It has 4 door total ( 2 on the first level, 2 on the 2nd level.) The trays on it aren't that deep, which is a drawback for me. My rats love it though! I highly recommend it!!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

This is what it looks like for now. Still haven't put in all the baskets and the fleece still needs to be figured out. But my 3 babies are really getting a kick out of it!


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

Looks fantastic! I bet the ratties do love it. 

I ended up buying it as well because it was on sale plus I got another 15% off if I picked it up in the store, I figured it'd be better to just get it for a good price rather than wait for a back-ordered DCN. I just have to get my room ready for this massive cage lol!


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

kakequinn said:


> Looks fantastic! I bet the ratties do love it.
> 
> I ended up buying it as well because it was on sale plus I got another 15% off if I picked it up in the store, I figured it'd be better to just get it for a good price rather than wait for a back-ordered DCN. I just have to get my room ready for this massive cage lol!


Thank you! I'm still trying to get it figured out. I'm glad you went ahead and got the cage. I think your babies are gonna love it. Have you put it together yet? I would like to see pics when you get to it! By the way, I kind of fell in love with your Blakely! Where on Earth did you get him?


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Looks exactly like my DCN.


----------



## Nereid (May 8, 2013)

I got this cage a couple days ago when it was on sale too! Total price $184. I love it! I was told that this cage is the same as the critter nation, made by the company Midwest. They just rebranded it for petsmart.


----------



## kakequinn (Apr 8, 2014)

It's been up for almost a week now and we all love it. I knew it'd be big but I didn't know it'd be MASSIVE lol! I'm also still trying to figure out how to attach the water bottle. I may just buy another and see if it holds up better. And I thought the hammocks I made would fill it up... Nope. I had to mix and match hammocks lol! I'll probably need to wash all my hammocks and put them in while I make even more. These boys are going to make me go broke.  I got Blakely from a local Petco. They normally only have PEW, Agouti or Black Hooded ratties and are apparently not supposed to get dumbos in... but I got pretty lucky with this funny little guy.


----------



## QueenBea (Feb 12, 2015)

I own the All Living Things multi level cage and I can confirm it is the same as the Double Critter nation. Same dimensions and everything. Go for it! It's one of the best cages around.


----------



## Smarion0006 (Nov 13, 2014)

kakequinn said:


> It's been up for almost a week now and we all love it. I knew it'd be big but I didn't know it'd be MASSIVE lol! I'm also still trying to figure out how to attach the water bottle. I may just buy another and see if it holds up better. And I thought the hammocks I made would fill it up... Nope. I had to mix and match hammocks lol! I'll probably need to wash all my hammocks and put them in while I make even more. These boys are going to make me go broke.  I got Blakely from a local Petco. They normally only have PEW, Agouti or Black Hooded ratties and are apparently not supposed to get dumbos in... but I got pretty lucky with this funny little guy.



It looks so good! I am still finding it hard to fill up all the space in the cage it's so big! Do your ratties like it? Btw, what kind of problems are you having with your water bottle? I have tried a few different ones and I am having a lot of success with them, expect the ball ones that hold 32 oz. Those suck on this cage.


----------



## heatherncas (Mar 14, 2015)

I have this cage. I was going to get a Critter Nation but I wanted it ASAP and saw the All Living Things at a local store. I love it. It comes with ramp covers too, even though my rats destroyed them within a few days.


----------

